# Highlight Tank Bulb Selection -



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all,

I've been fine tuning many of my parameters on my newly setup 32 Gallon(29x 17x 15x). I am running 4.5 watts in 3 nova extreme fixtures, with the following bulbs -

3x Nova Extreme 2 bulb fixtures. 144 Watts / 4.5 WPG
2x Giesmann PowerChrome Aquaflora
2x Giesmann PowerChrome Midday
1x Current Slimpak 10k 
1x Current Pink

Both of the Current bulbs came with the new fixture I just added. Previously I was running 2 fixtures on a 29 gallon at 3.3 watts. The tank is Co2 Injected, and full complement of nutrients (PPS). The Giesmanns are less than a year old, and I have been very happy with them. I do need to switch out the two Current bulbs though. My main concern, and reason for doing this is...Red plants...lots of em'. Trying my hand at many different types, seeing what grows well, and what does not. Currently I have plants like,

Ludwigia Senengalensis
Nesaea SP. Red
Tonina Belem
Cabomba Furcata
L. Aromatica
and a bunch of green plants
Eleo. Belem (Japan)
Dwarf Riccia
Etc.

I am looking for suggestions of what would complement my Giesmanns well. One more each of the Aquaflora and Midday? Or maybe throw in 2 of the GE StarCoat 6500k's (I hear these peak above 640 NM, right?).

My reds are doing ok, I need something to make them pop more. I am not referring to appearance of red, but growth of reds. Any suggestions?

Tank in question - Taken the day after setup, more plants have been added. Tank has been running for a month.


I am reading, and reading, and reading on fert's, and consider myself to be knowledgeable on dosing. This thread is for lighting only. Thank you

Todd


----------



## Dan S (Nov 28, 2008)

I have a 40 gal. that I'm using 2x Midday Giesmann and 2x GE Starcoat 6500K. I'm really happy with with both brands, however, I'm still not sure that I'm convinced the cost of the Giesmann lamps is worth it!?! I just added 4 GE Starcoats 6500K above my 75 gal. and so far my plants and I seem to like them! From this point on, I'm really not too sure I'm going to buy anymore Giesmann lamps, but that's just me!
BTW, I really like the layout of your tank, it's very nicely done. You may want to add a black background to help your plants pop more.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Since you have fertilizers, CO2 and lights maxed out, the only way to increase growth rate now is to increase the temperature. For every 18 degrees F (10C) increase in temperature metabolism doubles up until the temperature where proteins start to denature. 

So if you increase the temperature from 78F to 83F you will get roughly 25% faster growth out of them (also 25% more light and nutrient needs). Above 85F most plants will start to die, so don't go much above 83F just to be on the safe side.

Nice lay out by the way. You should try Rotala macrandra - the most iconic red plant of our hobby.


----------



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Dan,

Thanks, the background is currently the wall, I was thinking white out for the back, but I might try black too!

I was paying about 22 buck a piece for the Giesmanns, and yes they are pricey. But I wanted to try them out. Appearance wise they look great. But not sure if I am missing a certain spectrum for growing red plants well. I might have to try those G.E. Starcoat 6500's and see if I like them. I read that they peak in red above 640 NM's. (i.e. good for red plants). Have you noticed non-green plants responding well to them?

Hey Zapins...Long time, good to hear from you,

I'm not looking for growth rate so much as growth quality. I am really trying to get my pinks, and reds to shine. I have some Golden Naesea that looks awesome, but anything red starts to fade. I am checking GH/PH/NO3/PO4/Ca2/MG/Co2, and feel that I have a headache...I mean handle on nutrients. I am wondering if I am missing something on lighting. 

Todd


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Dan S said:


> I have a 40 gal. that I'm using 2x Midday Giesmann and 2x GE Starcoat 6500K. I'm really happy with with both brands, however, I'm still not sure that I'm convinced the cost of the Giesmann lamps is worth it!?! I just added 4 GE Starcoats 6500K above my 75 gal. and so far my plants and I seem to like them! From this point on, I'm really not too sure I'm going to buy anymore Giesmann lamps, but that's just me!
> BTW, I really like the layout of your tank, it's very nicely done. You may want to add a black background to help your plants pop more.


Sorry for the Hijack but, I have a quick question of Dan S. I have a 46 gallon bow using 2 Geismann Mid Days and 2 GE Starcoats. The combination grows plants very well and asthetically, the blue from the GEs balances the yellow from the Mid Days in my IMHO. Does using 4 GE Starcoats look to bluish or does it look natural in your opinion? I'm not convinced either, that the cost of the Mid Days vs. the cost of the GEs is worthwhile.

Freshwater,

I really like your tank too. The stones really add interest to your scape. I wish I had an 18 inch depth so I could think about some hardscape.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Todd, I think your lighting is fine. Its actually more then fine, its spectacularly good. I wouldn't worry about lighting anymore if you want to bring out the reds. I think you have to tinker with nutrients more for that.

You should log onto the chat sometime and we can catch up (see the picture below my post).


----------



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Zapins,

Thanks, I just wanted to see if I was missing something. Never know until you bounce it off someone with better knowledge.



> I wouldn't worry about lighting anymore if you want to bring out the reds. I think you have to tinker with nutrients more for that.


Ok, Ok, I'll go back to the Fert forum...geeeze I just wanted to see how you guy's where over here

I will look into the chat! I wasn't even aware of it.

Thanks again...

Todd


----------

